
Leaflet – social media platform built with Node.js and MongoDB - undefined_void
http://github.com/DivySrivastava/leaflet
======
jzig
Got very confused for a moment:
[https://github.com/Leaflet/Leaflet](https://github.com/Leaflet/Leaflet)

~~~
vnchr
I thought the same. Kudos to the team, they already have an open issue to
change the name:
[https://github.com/DivySrivastava/leaflet/issues/3](https://github.com/DivySrivastava/leaflet/issues/3)

------
bovermyer
The primary author is 15 years old. I'm impressed.

~~~
geddy
It's great that folks are helping him out with a new name. I believe he's
going with Spruce.

~~~
undefined_void
Yeah definitely

------
factsaresacred
This needs a demo account or some other way to see how it looks without having
to sign up.

Any friction between clicking and judging value is a no-no.

------
rupertdev
I will note that this was written by a 15 year old. Pretty amazing work.

~~~
undefined_void
Thank you! So much!

------
cbolat
social media with 10 million dependencies.

~~~
scriptkiddy
If you look at the `package.json`, there are only 17 dependencies, which for a
node project, is not that many at all. In addition, most of libraries are
"standard", well maintained, and stable.

